# Black water courthouse launch



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Has any body been by there today? I was thinking of some afternoon fishing as long as the water was not to brown and flooded.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Just crossed it water up about 2 foot not bad muddy but they have the launch closed. You caan still launch at marquis basin though


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanx, I guess ill just try Escambia tonight


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> Thanx, I guess ill just try Escambia tonight


Escambia is up and dirty as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Oyster pile was pretty clean water today, suprised me. But the docks were under water


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

just left there,tide falling water is about 6 inches below the docks


----------

